# Niacin 2



## Isenmoor (May 30, 2019)

*File Name*: Niacin 2

*File Submitter*: Isenmoor</p >

*File Submitted*: 16 Aug 2019

*File Category*: Slingshots

The next evolution step of the Niacin slingshot. A TTF frame for wide flat bands and loop-tubes with a smaller handle, with finger grooves and palm swell.

Click here to download this file


----------

